# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  14.11.10 - BRAZZAVILLE - Уточкин

## MagicBox

*14 ноября
Впервые в Одессе - группа BRAZZAVILLE!!!
Джаз-кафе "Уточкин" (ул. Дерибасовская, 22)
Начало в 20:00
Стоимость билетов 500 грн
Телефон для справок: (048) 784-82-47, 725-34-70
Встреча вКонтакте: http://vkontakte.ru/event20825612*


Группу Brazzaville можно сравнить с последним парусником в мире современных теплоходов, а в графе «порт приписки» у нее будет стоять – «World».

Этой осенью попутные ветра для группы будут дуть в сторону Украины! С 14 по 20 ноября состоится первый всеукраинский тур группы Brazzaville! Группа посетит с концертами Одессу, Николаев, Харьков, Запорожье и Киев!

График концертов тура:

14 ноября – Одесса
Джаз кафе Уточкин (ул. Дерибасовская, 22)

15 ноября – Николаев
Частная пивоварня Генрих Шульц (ул. Дунаева, 32)
Тел. (0512) 58-00-84.

18 ноября – Харьков
Ресторан-клуб Jazzter (пер. Театральный, 11/13)
Тел. (057) 706-48-19

19 ноября – Запорожье
Bowling-palace Капиталист (пр. Ленина, 92)
Тел. (061) 222-24-24

20 ноября – Киев
Клуб SULLIVAN ROOM KIEV (ул. Прорезная, 8)
Тел. (066) 485 55 55


Созданный в 1998 году в Лос Анжелесе Дэвидом Брауном, Brazzaville никогда не оставался на одном месте слишком долго – в вечном движении концертных туров находится сама группа, и в вечной смене различных ритмов и мелодий со всего мира – их музыка.

Их жизнь настолько же насыщенна, сколь непосредственно отношение к ней, и мудрости в их песнях ровно столько же, сколько и наивности. Это дневники вечного путешественника. Собственно, именно это обуславливает разнообразие стилей, намешанных в их композициях. Сладостно-мелодичная и меланхолично-эротичная, музыка Brazzaville опьяняет так же легко и приятно, как хорошее вино. 
Бодрые электрические и ненавязчивые акустические гитары, печальное пианино, аккордеон, духовые инструменты всех мастей - от флейты до трубы - и вкрадчивый бас, приджазованные соло на хаммонде, экзотическая перкуссия и, конечно же, чарующий, низкий, с хрипотцой вокал Дэвида Брауна… 

Если бы существовала американская босса-нова - это были бы Brazzaville. Глубокие, темные, заразительные, с бразильским ароматом басы сливаются с поэтическим и определенно "made-in-the-U.S.A." текстом песен Брауна. В музыке Brazzaville чувствуется влияние Южной Америки и Дальнего Востока, Джоржа Бена и The Clash, а их собственный звук сравнивают со звучанием Ли Хэйзелвуда и Дэйвида Силвиана.

Это «мировая музыка» в истинном смысле слова, поскольку является идеальным саундтреком для путешествий, поскольку каждая песня это и есть рассказ о путешествии команды Brazzaville под предводительством ее бессменного капитана Дэвида Брауна.

Не нужно быть знатоком психологических тонкостей, чтобы понять: группа Brazziville - законченные романтики, и прослушивание всех альбомов команды только подтверждает этот диагноз.

Мечта создателя и солиста Brazzaville Дэвида Брауна - отправиться к портовым городам мира на грузовом судне, полным популярных групп, музыкантов, танцоров, киношников, художников, писателей, философов и экспериментальных композиторов. Судно должно отправиться из Нью-Йорка и в течение 1,5 лет плавать вокруг земного шара, останавливаться и устраивать шоу, подобное фестивалю Lollapalooza в портовых городах мира.

Официальный сайт группы: http://www.brazzaville-band.com/
Группа на Мyspace: http://www.myspace.com/brazzaville

Организатор концертное агентство Magic Box http://www.magicbox.od.ua

----------

